# Blue and Pink



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I have NEVER been so happy to see BLUE and Pink......on the radar !!! It's coming boys !! Be safe and see ya on the ICE soon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Fueling up the snow blower. I bought it last year and didn't get to use it... I swear I am snow blowing the whole neighborhood the first inch.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm quietly watching with crossed fingers 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I'm not holding my breath.  I could care less about the snow, but my ice fishing gear has been in the attic since February of 2011. 

We need about 3 weeks of temps below freezing, to have "fishable" ice...which would be about 4", depending on the size of the body of water, wind, etc.

Bowhunter57


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Three weeks of below freezing for fishable ice ? I'll strongly disagree on that time table. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

lovin life said:


> Three weeks of below freezing for fishable ice ? I'll strongly disagree on that time table.


lovin life,
Disagree...how so? Do you think it takes more or less time?

I was basing my guesstimate off of a 1/4" of ice growth per day. 4 days would make an inch, so in approximately 3 weeks (give or take, pending other weather factors) there could be 4" of ice. 

What's your best timeline on "fishable ice"?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

From what I've seen if there is no wind and no snow on the ice and around 20 at night I've seen it make close to an inch in one night. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

If we get the cold temps, clear nights with no snow, 4"- 5" of good ice in a week is not out of the question. We just need temps in the teens or lower at night a couple days in a row and you'll be on the ice very soon.......Mark


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I was hoping you would chime in Mark. One thing i've learned in ice fishing, listen to the older guys, they've lived it already. Icebucketjohn,Bassmastermjb, Mr Phish42 and Quackpot to name a few. These guys are a wealth of ice fishing knowledge and insight on things us younger guys just guess at.

I'm alway optimistic, but i'm going with New Years day for safe ice. The forecast just updated today, and is calling for even colder temps. Winter is finally here !!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The lack of Wind makes a big difference on the speed of complete Ice-Over.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm listening to the group of guys sitting on buckets in the bay. At 300lbs. I will not be the first one to cut a hole! Just waiting for the reports. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

every year is different but 7 straight days of temps with an average of 25 degrees will get you on first ice. that is not a guess. 

the earliest i ever ice fished was dec. 7th or so and i researched the weather history to see what it took to make that happen. 

every year is different though.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*It's lookin' nice out there!*


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Hardwater, I remember that year, on the ice Dec 7th, ice fishing season was over on Jan 1st. I don't know why most are negative towards us getting on the ice this winter. If someone researched the last 20-30 years, I would guess the ice fishing season started after Jan 1st 90% of the time, it's very rare to be ice fishing in December.........Mark


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

In 2008 I fished on Dec. 7th. That kicked off my ice season. I also fished on the 13th and 22nd. Back to the ice in 2009 on January 3rd. That ice was good until the first week in March. We were lucky 2 years back when I personally got on Christmas eve. Its a rare thing to walk on water in December these days. I'm not holding my breath with these temps, but at least its a start. Better than last season.


----------



## fishrun (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey, you gotta remember it's Ohio-it's never the same from year to year. In 2004 we were on ice Dec 27, it was 68 degrees Jan13, below zero jan 14 and back on the ice again until march. 2007 didnt get on the ice until Jan 28 but we still had over a foot of ice in late Feb, 2008 was similar-fished till march,2009 on the ice jan 2nd-still ice in late Feb, 2010-11 started christmas eve and fished until late Feb. So you see most years there is PLENTY of ice, sometimes it comes and goes and comes back again. Last year was the ODD year not the normal year! I'm betting we have some serious ice in our future-but you gotta give mother nature a chance!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

They are also talkin' a major storm next week also... So, we will see... I'll be ready to pull the trigger ASAP.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Lovin the only part about about about me that's right is the old part. All you guys in the northeast have a better area to fish than me. But I'll be up that way to learn when I can walk on the water. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Any year we can get out and be on the ice is a GREAT year....last year put a hurting on me....but we made the best of it and went up too michigan for a few days too fish.....terrible fishing but happy to be sitting on 12"+ of ice! With what the 10 day forecast is looking like right now....im all in for January 1st as well being on the ice....may only be small ponds/marina's BUT who cares....anytime sitting and jigging its a great time! Just please make sure no stupid thoughts on going out too early.....spud on the way out and smile on the wya back in!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

After looking at the ten day forecast I second that thought on January 1st I just hope I can walk on buckeye lake before I have to go back to school in kent... Man oh man do I miss pulling saugeye through the ice


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

I think well be fishing are local lakes this year, never know, but I have faith in this season unlike last year. Hopeing to drive 5 mins to fish alum and not 7 hrs to michigan. Now I just have to get an aqua view, I was lucky enough to use one last year in michigan, thanks again Mark, and I loved it. I can watch that screen all day, to cool to watch the fish hit your lure. It spoiled me I dont want to fish blind again. CMON ICE!!!!!!


----------

